# Some keyboard letters not functioning.. Dead screen area?



## kingofyo1 (Jun 26, 2011)

Ok so a couple of days ago, this started. Here's the issue, and no its not the rom. A couple of my letters while in portrait mode will NOT function. specifically, the R,D,X, and C keys. When in landscape right, they'll function so i know its not the programming. Alternatively, I've tried flashing other roms to isolate the issue, but it still happens. I'm guessing the touch screen is going out in those areas, do yall agree?


----------



## cferra (Jun 30, 2011)

I see that happen too. It's random letters and it happens on both sense and aosp roms. Turning the screen off and on helps sometimes..

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

cferra said:


> I see that happen too. It's random letters and it happens on both sense and aosp roms. Turning the screen off and on helps sometimes..
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I'm having the exact same issue...seems to have started about two days ago. Weird...I thought it was just me or Swype.... I noticed that it's the bottom part of my screen that's affected. For example in a web browser if you try to 'flick' to fast scroll to the bottom of a page it's a no go if you do the action at the bottom of the screen, but works fine near the top of the phone. Same with the app drawer, and it effectively makes swype useless.


----------



## phooky (Aug 5, 2011)

I've had the same problem for a few weeks now... My replacement is on it's way


----------



## kingofyo1 (Jun 26, 2011)

My thoughts are that the touch sensitive areas are malfunctioning. Guess I'm going to unroot and order a replacement lol


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

kingofyo1 said:


> My thoughts are that the touch sensitive areas are malfunctioning. Guess I'm going to unroot and order a replacement lol


On the phone w/ VZ doing the same thing as we speak.

Edit: Warranty replacement arriving tomorrow...time to unroot!


----------



## cferra (Jun 30, 2011)

All these issues really make the tbolt subpar on the qa / build quality department...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

It's a thunderbolt issue. Apparently some people over at xda were able to get Verizon to swap out for the Bionic since it's a known issue. I'll probably wait for the Prime or the Vigor and see if I can do the same.


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

tekhna said:


> It's a thunderbolt issue. Apparently some people over at xda were able to get Verizon to swap out for the Bionic since it's a known issue. I'll probably wait for the Prime or the Vigor and see if I can do the same.


heh, I'd rather have a "like new" Thunderbolt


----------



## kingofyo1 (Jun 26, 2011)

when I spoke to the tech guy on phone with vzw today, he said the bionic has issues as well, but so far they're only software issues with gingerbread.. I'm sure if there was CM7 for bionic, those issues would be negligible. I'm with hotelmrrsn though, rather would have a used tbolt than a bionic as of now


----------



## cferra (Jun 30, 2011)

It's sad... The more I use the tbolt.. I like it less...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

cferra said:


> It's sad... The more I use the tbolt.. I like it less...
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Then you're doing it wrong....


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

hotelmrrsn said:


> Then you're doing it wrong....


Yeah, I'm pretty dern happy with my TBolt, but I wouldn't mind something a bit more svelte, and development does seem to be slowing some.


----------



## satseaker (Jul 13, 2011)

really slowing down, bamf just pumped out a new sense 3 rom based on the latest leak and a better port of the sense and fixed most of the bugs in two days along with taking care of the 2.4.1 rom, working on ports for sense 3.5 and the doubleshot port,slow,not as far as I can tell

brought to you with limited commercial interuptions


----------



## gadget! (Jul 16, 2011)

satseaker said:


> really slowing down, bamf just pumped out a new sense 3 rom based on the latest leak and a better port of the sense and fixed most of the bugs in two days along with taking care of the 2.4.1 rom, working on ports for sense 3.5 and the doubleshot port,slow,not as far as I can tell


 +1 
I've been in this game for many years now and its been a long time since I have seen a phone get as much attention as the TB.

I think we just got spoiled because we had an awesome run where these guys were pumping out something new almost every day!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

So I Noticed that certain areas of my screen wont work if I have the USB cable plugged in. once I unplug everything works.. Im sure this isnt related but who knows.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

sammyboy405 said:


> So I Noticed that certain areas of my screen wont work if I have the USB cable plugged in. once I unplug everything works.. Im sure this isnt related but who knows.


Are you using the cable that came with your phone? Off brand cables can cause these issues.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

satseaker said:


> really slowing down, bamf just pumped out a new sense 3 rom based on the latest leak and a better port of the sense and fixed most of the bugs in two days along with taking care of the 2.4.1 rom, working on ports for sense 3.5 and the doubleshot port,slow,not as far as I can tell
> 
> brought to you with limited commercial interuptions


Also just received a new CM7 update. Yep really slowing down. >.>


----------

